# Buck Jam



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Has anybody tried the buck jam i put some out last night and i havent checked it yet but it tasted pretty darn good. Ive heard a lot of good things so im kinda interested in its results.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

I've used it for the last few years. Seems to work really good. I start putting it out at least a month before I'll be hunting an area. I put some out 2 weeks ago but won't be checking the area until a few more weeks. I have several gallons here to put back out the next time I'm down there.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

I live on the property I hunt so I can check it anytime i want. I peeked the other day and no dice but im hopeful i start getting some action. I put the acorn down but everybody i talk to wants the apple and i have been everywhere and they are all sold out so im assuming that it must be true that is the better one.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Ive tried it, and they seem to like it. I bought the apple Jam and I put it over crab apples.


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

I use it on corn. Kinda preblend it. 20lb bucket. 10lbs of corn, some jam, 10 more lbs, some jam, and let it soak in overnight. Works very well for me.


----------



## buckeye024 (Apr 14, 2006)

It really tastes good with peanut butter on wheat bread.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

thegcdawg is right putting it on corn does seem to help. I've done it both ways though and it works.


----------



## Cool Hunter (Dec 8, 2004)

I've tried numerous things. Corn is one of the best attractants just by itself. With a trail cam I've gotten a lot of pics. I'll rate some stuff on my experience. Apples have been the best. Corn just by itself is a close second. Third best is C'mere deer powder. Fourth is buck jam. I've also tried deer cocain liquid, the screw in suckers with ground acorns in them (they are new), and the small apple flavored mineral blocks. ***** loved the sucker. Didn't have deer take any interest in those three. The deer would go to the corn and ignore those. Buck jam is good for pouring over things, but not that great by itself from what I've seen. It is cheaper than most of the other stuff.


----------

